

Pi% * 1337 = 42 - snippyhollow
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1337+*+pi+%25

======
mauriciob
Is that a rounding?

    
    
      1337 * pi/100 = 42.00309...
    

[] <http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1337+*+pi%2F100>

~~~
sambeau
I was wondering the same thing as Google reports a fraction

1337 * (pi%) = 42.0030938

[http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=1337+*+pi+%25)

~~~
sambeau
Had I visited the link I would have seen a much longer fractional part..

[http://www4b.wolframalpha.com/Calculate/MSP/MSP520319e206bcf...](http://www4b.wolframalpha.com/Calculate/MSP/MSP520319e206bcf84cd5450000146cb8h16f79i927?MSPStoreType=image/gif&s=29&w=496&h=642)

~~~
aralib
Well, it's not quite "fractional". I think we'd call it a decimal
approximation. Pi is irrational
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_that_%CF%80_is_irrational>).

~~~
hc
<http://mathworld.wolfram.com/FractionalPart.html>

------
aralib
It simply rounds percentages to two decimal digits, and when those two digits
are zero, they are hidden. For example, see:
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%28e^pi-pi%29*100%25>

------
Tycho
The answer to the universe - God's a script-kiddie?

